# Sunny's Ordeal



## goathiker

So it begins now...

Sunny is not a LGD in the traditional sense of the word but, she belongs here because nothing is more important to her than her farm animals. She loves and watches out for every single one, making a round to check each one every morning, including the family of moles. She has carefully dug the tops of their tunnels off and lays and watches them work for hours while I'm fencing or weeding. 

She is up for anything from cleaning and warming baby goats to long distance hikes with the pack teams.


----------



## LadySecret

Is she ok?


----------



## goathiker

2 years ago Sunny started having seizures of a weird unknown type. It looks much like Labrador cramping syndrome or Border Terrier disease. We have done well controlling them with diet, or so we thought. 

About a month ago I found a BB sized lump in her mammary chain. I immediately took her to one of the vets I use. I guess I over thought myself...I took her to one I know isn't the best dog vet hoping for a referral to OSU. Instead we were told it was "miniscule" and "barely palpable". Well really? How'd I find it then? I mean I check my dogs but not like a cat scan :lol: So we've kind of waited and worried and prayed hoping to find a solution. Then a couple weeks ago the seizures started again. Now we had the worry of finding a vet that will remove the tiny lump but also, would she be able to go under with the seizures? 

Today a wonderful thing happened. I had to get a quick Rabies shot for my little chia-terrier-poodle-thang. I was able to get a soon appointment for the vet's office next to my feed store. This office has never been the the best place to take our dogs. They are a bit overbearing and rude. A couple of my dogs never darkened their door because they could not deal with handling they received. Well, Kayla is easy, partly because I can put her in my purse and not give her to anyone except the vet (4 1/2 lbs). 

Headed out wishing I hadn't put it off so close to licences being over due, ended up being glad I did. 

First thing I noticed is that there was not one familiar person in the place...Even the receptionist and tech is new. The vet was a tiny blonde gal and actually listened...weird. 

So, Kayla has this strange really ugly face, there's no way else to describe it and right now she has a mohawk as well :lol: She has a major overbite with her bottom teeth and big slightly bugged eyes. This vet somehow could manage to see a slight difference in her eye size. Okay, we discussed glacoma and what to watch for. She mentions that she doesn't have a Tinometer at that office to use... My brain is going overtime by now...Wow. 

So, when she brings Kayla back to the front after her nail trim, I start in about Sunny. I just happened to get a video of a seizure yesterday, I talk with her about the tumor, about the safety of spaying her, about the seizures etc. 

SHE'S WILLING TO TREAT HER :stars:

Tuesday she goes in for extensive blood gas testing to determine the cause of the seizures, if organic, and determine safety under anesthesia. 

So, it begins, please pray for a pain free and fear free outcome for Sunny.


----------



## LadySecret

I hope you get answers on Sunny's condition. Praying for a safe and speedy recovery for your special girl.


----------



## ksalvagno

I sure hope you are able to get answers and help Sunny. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Prayers for your girl.


----------



## Trickyroo

Prayers sent Jill , keeping Sunny in my thoughts. 
Here's to hoping this new vet will be able to help Sunny.
Sounds like your paths were meant to cross.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Oh Jill! So glad you found a vet willing to help. Prayers sent️


----------



## ThreeHavens

Keep us posted, I'll be praying.


----------



## ariella42

Good luck! I hope you guys get some answers!


----------



## goathiker

Trickyroo said:


> Sounds like your paths were meant to cross.


That's what I thought too. Sunny has her international puppy champion status and is one leg away from full international championship, amazing how you can give all that up so quickly. Spaying her means that my working White German Spitz will never finish but, you what? I DON'T CARE anymore.

Actually, I never did. Showing dogs was DH's thing. I've always hated it... :eyeroll:


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> That's what I thought too. Sunny has her international puppy champion status and is one leg away from full international championship, amazing how you can give all that up so quickly. Spaying her means that my working White German Spitz will never finish but, you what? I DON'T CARE anymore.
> 
> Actually, I never did. Showing dogs was DH's thing. I've always hated it... :eyeroll:


Well , you know she could do it , thats all that really matters when it comes down to it , not what goes with it after the fact. 
Here's to hoping this new vet will shape that place up and do some good.
I still can't get over your story about not wanting to go there and all and then you find out things have changed there and you liked the new vet and she's willing to help Sunny , and no less she sounds pretty knowledgable.
Keep us posted


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great news Jill  Hoping for an even better outcome! Keep us posted!


----------



## goathiker

Sunny went in for a blood draw, check up, and tumor feeling party on Tuesday. Wow a full panel is spendy. Unfortunately her bladder was completely empty so they couldn't get a urine sample even with a catheter. 
She was very good, the vet said she is the sweetest Spitz of her type she's ever met as most are fear biters. I don't do fear biters...

Wednesday I spent following her around with a jar lid trying to get a urine sample  The look on her face every time I slid it under her :lol: She would jump up all indignant. I finally got a 1.4 cc sample and ran it in to them. 

Her blood test results came back with low Phosphorus. This is probably from stress but, can point to liver damage or diabetes , the urine will tell the tale on that. 

She's scheduled for surgery Monday morning at 8:15. 

So far everything is pointing to her having Petite Mal Epilepsy, I'm supposed to get her a medic alert tag just in case. 

The vet feels that the tumor is most likely cystic tissue but, we are removing it whole and sending it in for biopsy just in case. 


Here's her pre-surgical estimate
Catheter and fluids with surgery $39.95/ She said with the seizure disorder this is a good idea...
Full spay package >20 lbs $142.75
Anesth-Gas Iso .5 hours $42.00/ This is the extra anesthesia for the tumor removal time 
mass removal $75 based on 15 minutes
Biopsy, full written $229.50/ The tumor can be held for one month to split the cost if needed
pain meds for home $40-$50


----------



## ksalvagno

Not too bad of a price but never cheap. Glad you can get it done.


----------



## Trickyroo

Not too bad on the pricing….they get you either way.
We include the fluids with the surgery price , especially the smaller breeds , they are a must to have on fluids , at least here they are. IMO , the spay price is a bit overpriced. Is Sunny staying over night ? If she is and they don't have anyone watching her , I wouldn't leave her. Im sure you can care for her at home and keep her from jumping up and being active. I always hated when animals were kept on fluids overnight without supervision , that was my only pet peeve at one of the vets i worked for. Unless your more comfortable with her staying the night , it could save you some money if they charge for the overnight stay. Usually the price for the biopsy is given after the removal , not really knowing the size and if they are going to send the whole piece in or just part.

Maybe I'm wrong , its been a while. Every vet is different as we all know.


----------



## goathiker

The spay price includes the operating room, sutures, etc. 
The blood and urine testing was $220.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , i didn't know the sutures were optional  ( kidding Jill ) 
Good luck and we'll keep sending prayers up for Sunny


----------



## goathiker

There was something about the anesthesia used because of the seizures? 'Cause one kind can cause seizures. 

Anyway urine test came back awesome, kidney liver function great, white cell count very low, no diabetes, infection, etc. 

I went snooping and checked out the vet. She graduated from Yale and took her Veterinary course at Tufts. She has no registered complaints with the Veterinary Board.


----------



## ariella42

What? She's a Yalie? Never trust a Yalie...says a Columbian :lol:

I'm glad the results came back with good news!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Glad her labs were good,Jill.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im curious to know what she is using….im thinking sevo and not the iso.
The combination of the sevo and nitrous oxide is better for seizure animals.
I can't see her using Michael Jackson's drug of choice , propofol (sp) since it will a more involved surgery..

When all is said and done maybe you can find out...


----------



## goathiker

I think the thing was to use the gas instead of Ketamine. I'll ask though.


----------



## Trickyroo

We are going to have to keep you extra busy on Sunday and Monday…..
Now lets see , how can i give you more work to do…..:thinking:
I know :dance: the SS thing :hair: :clap::ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Dropped Sunny off at 8:00 this morning. She knew something was up and was not happy. They assured me that she would get tranquilizers as soon as her vet got there (15 minutes or so). 

Saw a horrible wreck on the way home, complete with a little jacked up truck on fire.

I called them at 2:00. They said Sunny was awake and doing fine. I'm going to leave to go pick her up in a little bit here.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Sending healing vibes to the little Bat Dog!! ray:


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope everything went well.


----------



## nigies4ever

Go Bat Dog! You got this..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hoping for a speedy recovery️


----------



## goathiker

Back home again. The surgery took a grand total of 8 minutes.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Nice hope she has a good night.


----------



## goathiker

Oh Laura, They used Valium and Iso.


----------



## happybleats

she sure is a pretty...glad she did well...


----------



## Trickyroo

Eight minutes ! AWESOME ! Glad everything went well Jill 
Hooray for Sunny Prayers for a speedy recovery Miss Sunny and also good news from the path report. I had so much going on yesterday and today , but i did have sweet Sunny and you in my thoughts 

Guess they gave her a little sedative and the ISO. Good to know what she used , thanks for remembering to let me know  
Hope your more relaxed now Jill , with it done and Sunny home with you 
Its so gut wrenching when we have to have these things done to our babies .


----------



## goathiker

She ate 4 food cubes. I think that's enough that she can have her pain meds now. She normally eats 16 food cubes twice a day so, I'll try to get her to eat 4 or 5 more after her meds take effect.


----------



## goathiker

She is in a more natural position now, much more comfortable. She's taking this a bit hard. That's her crinkly baby goat under her head, no other dog in the house is allowed to touch it.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Laura, turns out stitches ARE optional :lol: I love microsurgery...


----------



## goathiker

Looks like she had a bit of a bleeder in the teat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ouch ya she got a good bruise.... I hope she feels better soon.. Some dogs take it a lot harder than others... She should feel better after a good night rest.

You were joking about the 6 minutes thing right?


----------



## goathiker

8 minutes, right on my bill.

Metacam $13.87
Cath & fluids $39.95
Surgery/General/8 minutes $40.00
Valium $63.40
Gas Iso/ .5 hours $25.20

Total $182.42


----------



## goathiker

I got her to eat 5 more food cubes at 10:00, she was still out of it then.

At about 1:00 am she finally woke and knew herself. She was wagging when talked to and let me scratch her tummy (very carefully). She ate 9 more food cubes and is now sleeping naturally and her breathing is normal...Finally. 

Now I can sleep :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

So glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

For a spay and tumor removal? Stitches take longer than 8 minutes! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great news Jill  So happy to hear that!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Woot, great news!! You go little BatDog!!


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> For a spay and tumor removal? Stitches take longer than 8 minutes! Lol


I love it when people jump in at the end without knowing the previous conversation. :lol:

If you look back to the original estimate you'll see that the spay is billed separately. A routine spay is done for a cheaper price than $5 a minute. The surgeon did the tumor removal (in 8 minutes) and probably left the intern to close up. She has no exterior stitches, they used skin glue.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol you said in the other thread that the whole procedure took all of 8 minutes... I assumed u meant the WHOLE procedure... It was midnight... I couldn't read the whole thread sorry...


----------



## goathiker

Sunny has healed up very well, the weird feel is all gone from the spay area. The teat still has some lumpiness to it. Probably the circulation is less in that area so the stitches don't dissolve as quickly. 
I'll be able to send in the biopsy next week so we can find out what it is.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats great ! Yay for Sunny 
Fingers crossed the biopsy comes back neg.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## goathiker

Oh Laura, if you pop on here, is aggression part of Epilepsy? Today she had a mild seizure and when she came out of it my little scruffy dog passed through her line of sight and Sunny jumped right on her and started a fight. Normally everyone gets along fine so, kind of strange. 

Her trigger seems to be a combination of the heat and stress. Probably that's why it went away last winter. DH found a used window style air conditioner for her so, we can keep a room cool for her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When they are just coming out of a seizure they are not totally coherent so they may be scared and anything that passes by may get snapped at..


----------



## goathiker

Well, she actually ran 15 feet to jump her :lol: 

Her seizures are idiopathic, she is fully coherent and can follow commands through the whole thing. She also knows when she's going to have one and comes looking for me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm, I will do some research on this tomorrow.. When I have doctors and books around me lol! Maybe you will remind me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do you mean by follows commands? Bc she can't voluntarily move while seizing? What kind of commands?


----------



## goathiker

They look a lot like this only her legs cramp tight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can you get an actual video of sunny? That little dog looks like something neurological for sure, but I wouldn't call it a seizure..


----------



## goathiker

Texted you one, if it works :lol: 

There are many many dogs with this syndrome. UOM is calling it Canine Epileptoid Cramping Syndrome. They are doing the studies on it.

Her vet says it is still a form of Epilepsy. There are dogs who have seizures that do nothing more than act like they are snapping at flies. It depends on which part of the brain is affected. 

In Grand Mal the whole brain is affected 
In Petite Mal only one tiny part is affected.


----------



## Trickyroo

My dog has what I'm told has mini seizures . He growls and snaps and literally will jump at any dog close enough to him and he also will charge one certain dog that can be as far as you say Sunny had gone after your other dog. Its nuts. He turns into a growling , snapping , foaming maniac. Once he is behind closed doors , away from the other dogs , he will drool. I have to put him on his own when feeding since that stimulation sends him into overdrive. Once feeding is over , he tends to want to be alone. After about ten , fifteen minutes i can let him rejoin the family and he's fine. When he gets like this , you can see he is not himself at all , its a scary transition. Anyone that knows this dog doesn't believe how bad he gets , its that much of a behavioral change. 

If i go to hug him or just pet him during these episodes , i totally believe he would snap at me as well , so its not just the dogs. He can also have a episode outside of feeding time. He lays under the end table in the TV room , between us and if a dog or cat walks too close to him at certain times , he starts to growl , a long low growl. I know he will charge if i don't get him away or try to bring him out of it with a "want to play ball" or "go for a ride"….sometimes it works , but most times it doesn't. Its strange that sometimes i can get him to focus though , even if its only for a second or two.
But once he really gets going , there is nothing i can do but grab him before one of my other dogs kills him.

He used to have the grand mal seizures , but now with the meds , pheno and Zonisamide , he has been free of those. But the mini seizures started soon after being put on the meds….i don't know what else to do. His bloods been great so far , so I'm keeping him on them. Its either keep him on these or be prepared for one of the seizures to take him out for good.

I don't know if this helped you with Sunny at all. Early on , when he was first starting to have the seizures , he would seek me out and even throw himself ontop of me.
Its such a sad thing to see.


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can you get an actual video of sunny? That little dog looks like something neurological for sure, but I wouldn't call it a seizure..


I agree , it does looks neurological to &#8230;would have to see more dogs with the same thing though..

But it could be a mini seizure&#8230;.each dog can handle them differently.


----------



## happybleats

My sisters weenie dog has seizures...Frankincense stops it in its tracks...one or two drops is all it takes...if she remembers to give one drop daily, she doesn't have them at all.. Frank is pretty costly though...


----------



## Trickyroo

Good info ^^noted ! The thing is , I'm so scared to take him off his meds and try something else. He gets that bad and I'm told it will only get worse. But that was before we had success with this formula of meds. 

I hope all this can help Jill with Sunny.


----------



## goathiker

Just check out Canine Epileptic Cramping syndrome on u tube. There's a bunch of them. Some doge just cramp, some shake and cramp, Sunny licks her lips and cramps. 

Well, there wasn't that level of aggression and no biting. Just her normal I'm boss and I'm going to let you know it. Maybe because I had their breakfast thawing on the counter she thought Kayla went in and ate it while she was incapacitated.


----------



## Trickyroo

I will. Next time Yogi has one , i'll video it . 
With Sunny it seems to be when the stimulation is there , like during feeding. Have you noticed her do have the same issue when stimulated by something other then feeding ?
Like , going on a hike or whatever gets your dogs going..


----------



## goathiker

It's heat that seems to be her trigger. She never seizes unless it's about 85 degrees.


----------



## goathiker

Maybe it'll work probably not :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, it works if I click "follow link"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well now it disappeared..


----------



## goathiker

See? Told you. My phone isn't compatible at all :lol: 

Oh well, it doesn't matter. There's many videos on u-tube, they all do about the same thing.

It's called Canine Epileptoid Cramping Syndrome, or Spike's Disease. There are no real triggers to it, it's not Grand Mal Epilepsy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I see a big difference in the walking chihuahua and sunny laying on her side almost paddling..


----------



## goathiker

She wasn't paddling, she had one cramped hind leg I was massaging out. Photobucket made it so big it still won't play and the Goatspot uploader doesn't seem to work. She usually lays down if I'm already sitting there. If she needs to come to me, she hops over on 3 legs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So only one leg cramps? Not like the chihuahua where the legs seemed to be alternating cramping?


----------



## goathiker

Usually it starts with the front and then migrates to another leg either the other front or a hind. Sometimes both hind legs will cramp at the same time first. If that happens she can have 2 or 3 episodes in a row. 

There's no real trigger. It can happen at the beach or while she's sleeping. Usually though it's very hot out, which means it's hot in the house as well :lol: 

Today I could see it coming (licking her lips) and was seeing if I could distract her out of it by putting her food out to thaw. Nope...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Jill, my vet has never even heard of it...


----------



## CritterCarnival

Awww, poor little BatDog... 

I hope this isn't a stupid question, but have you tried an ice pack on the back of her neck and head when you see her start the licking motion? If heat seems to be her trigger, maybe it could help keep her brain from overheating and short circuiting? Or maybe since you are in a marijuana state, you could try some of the oil they are using for kids that seize? Sorry, just grasping at straws...

I hope you get some answers from the testing. It sucks not knowing and just doing the best you can. Keeping her in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## goathiker

I did keep her from seizing all day today with the ice pad I have. It's big enough for her to lay on and lasts about 1/2 an hour before it needs cooled again. 

It's only legal to grow in this state :lol: It's not legal to distill at home because people were blowing their houses up.


----------



## CritterCarnival

> It's only legal to grow in this state :lol: It's not legal to distill at home because people were blowing their houses up.


Why does that NOT surprise me?!? :doh::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Jill , is it anything like when a horse ties up ?


----------



## goathiker

I've honestly never seen that but, it's like she gets a cramp so bad it pulls her leg to her body. Sometimes when you get that worked out another leg will cramp. Other times it goes away. 

The only thing found on her blood test was low Phosphorus and slight dehydration. The dehydration was probably from the hot car ride and the Phosphorus can actually be caused by nervous panting, which she did the whole time. By itself, it's not a symptom of anything anyway. 
Urine was clear, organ function good, she said she had low count of white blood cells, which is unusual but not a symptom either. Means she's got and excellent immune function. Everything points to a perfectly healthy dog. 

I know what I DON'T want too find out from the biopsy though...That she has a brain tumor that threw to her teat.


----------



## Trickyroo

I meant to ask my vet today when i took some of the babies for disbudding. Something i swore i wouldn't do again , but thats another story..

Im still going to ask him though…it reminds me so much about a horse tieing up for some reason…idk why.


----------



## goathiker

The biopsy came back today...It is BENIGN and they got all of it the first time :dance:

Spaying her has reduced the risk of her growing another by 50% and every year after now the risk goes down more. 

The seizures are going away...It's been over 2 weeks again. Today we took a beach hike, no seizures. I carbo loaded her before the hike and fed her as soon as we came back to the truck. It's beginning to look like her metabolism is so fast that she suffers from extreme low blood sugar.


----------



## LadySecret

That's great news!


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to hear it Jill ! That's wonderful news !
I've been thinking about her lately. 
I hope you found a way to keep her seizure free too. 
Yay for sweet Sunny


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

That's great news. What a sweet relief for you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's great Jill!

You should keep those little honey sticks on hand to help with her blood sugar if you are on a hike.

We had a patient once that had to eat ALL THE TIME... And her owner actually had to add sugar, honey, or Karo syrup to her food because she had an insulinoma that caused her to constantly have low blood sugar. Unfortunately that dog was already really fat and just got super obese with he new "diet" lol


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I spoke too soon. She had a seizure at 10:05. That one we'll have to keep working on. At least she doesn't have a malignant brain tumor.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When last did she eat? You don't think it's related to blood sugar anymore?


----------



## goathiker

It's a process of elimination. I'm sure that if there was a real blood sugar problem the blood test would have shown it. Epilepsy is diagnosed by ruling out everything else :lol: 

I'll do another electrolyte test in a couple months to recheck, see if she still has a phosphorus problem. 

If it does turn out to be CECS, it's not life threatening.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can it be managed with anti seizure meds?


----------



## goathiker

Not if the side effects of the meds are worse than the problem is to begin with, which they are... She doesn't need to be a science experiment at this point. There are many options to explore before resorting to keeping her stoned all the time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Some people like that feeling lol..


----------



## goathiker

Okay, everything has healed well. The scar from the spay is about gone but, the mammary feels like the is still a stitch inside, normal?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that she is healed up. Hopefully that mammary is normal.


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad she is healed up  
Im thinking what you are feeling is scar tissue.
If its from where she took the biopsy i would think that would be a normal healing process.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Internal stitches can take up to 3 months to absorb. Unless they used stainless steel stitches then they will stay there forever


----------



## Trickyroo

If she used a biopsy punch , it will leave some edging that can be felt when it heals too , unless it was a total removal and she sectioned it for biopsy. I doubt she used a cautery , but that also leaves a lot of scar tissue. What do you feel Jill , do you think you feel the stitching knots ?


----------



## goathiker

She has a little hole type scar. If you hold it open there is a blue/black spot like a stitch is right there. It was a total removal. She didn't think a fine biopsy was feasible because the tumor would roll away from the needle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So there is an opening in her skin?


----------



## goathiker

Not really, more like a fold. Or a scar left from a pimple.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So you can see a stitch through her skin or it's just under a fold?


----------



## Trickyroo

I don't think you should be seeing anything Jill…
What do you think HappyCaliGoats ?
Sounds to me the outside stitch might have gave way before it healed…


----------



## goathiker

They used glue for the outside. As soon as I figure my new phone out I'll send some pics.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok good , i was going to ask if you could post some pics.
I dont understand the flap your talking about though...


----------



## goathiker

See if this works


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Trickyroo

Didn't work ….


----------



## Trickyroo

What kind of phone ?


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## goathiker

Android LG 3.4


----------



## goathiker

Try again


----------



## goathiker

And another


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , thats weird Jill , i don't know what to say. Has the vet seen that ?


----------



## Trickyroo

It might be the glue opened a bit when healing…..i don't know.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't tell what I'm seeing there.. So blurry and dark. Just looks like a nipple and fur


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I can't tell what I'm seeing there.. So blurry and dark. Just looks like a nipple and fur


So, you can't see the dark spot by my finger? :lol: 

So, apparently that was where she put a suction probe thing to hold the tumor still while they got to it from underneath and suck up the fluids tumors create. They put tattoo ink in the hole to mark the surgery. That way that any scarring shouldn't be mistaken for another tumor.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep i can see the dark spot by your finger , still doesn't help just by looking at the picture . But anyways , glad you got your answers. 
But by the way your describing it Jill , a flap that you can see inside , it sounds as if there is a opening in the skin and you can see inside her body. That would not be good IMO.

Glad Sunny aka Batdog is doing well


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Strange, they gave her a tattoo and didn't tell you! Lol


----------



## goathiker

LAURA... As we've gone through some testing, one struck me in regards to your dog. Has he been tested for Hyperkretain production yet? It sounded much like some of what you describe with your pup. Excitement/food/hard play causing seizure seizure and loss of conscientiousness. It's a form of Narcolepsy. It can be controlled with hormone replacement. 

Seems Sunny has an electrolyte imbalance. Her body can't hold on to Phosphorus for some reason.


----------



## Trickyroo

I highly doubt it Jill , but I'm going to be bringing in one of my other dogs soon , so i will ask him about running that test. 
Thanks for thinking of my boy  It sounds very much like what happens with him.
The only thing is he doesn't go unconscious , he just zones out of reality for a bit.
It seems like its happening more and more though :blue:

Will keep you posted.


----------



## goathiker

Lazy Sunday, cooler weather and dad's home! Um, he is wearing cutoffs :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

She looks like she is loving it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha ! Thought my computer got hacked ! :spam:
:ROFL::shock::lol:

Sunny's too cute, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Sunny doesn't care that he's naked, so we shouldn't either


----------

